# from the new 5x7



## mysteryscribe (Aug 13, 2006)

This is a paper negative shot with the 5x7 camera I just built.  The camera uses a polaroid 250 for focusing a 5x7 homemade back added to it and a home made negative carrier.

The lens is half of an early kodak lens made for either a 2c or 3a camera.  the rear element was brought to the front to protect the shutter and aperture blades.  The front element was done away with since one element of this lens provides the coverage necessary for a 5x7 but two would cover only about half that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and yes i know it tilts to the right It is a test of the camera not the tripod,  and i rather like it..  Its just my style man...


----------



## PNA (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi.....

Nice, but a little bit of the top of the jar is lost.

By the way, check out the collector's corner thread I posted......


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks

I bookmarked it but I haven't had a chance to look.  I'll try to get to it today.  Im always curious.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

this is most likely going to be my spruce goose camera... Just too big to use effectively in my little studio.  Way too big to be even portable in the least.


----------

